# Shot of a few friends



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

So I have a 55 that houses some Mbuna and decided to get a 75gal and do something different. Picked up these guys. I am almost certain they are GT's and Con's but not sure on the sex. Either way enjoy and let me know what ya think.

Male Convict(I think)


Same Fish


Female Con(I think)


GT's


Single GT Shot


And their home complete with air bubble in background (Flash On)


Flash Off


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice pictures! And fish of COURSE!


----------



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks alot. I was amazed at how the camera brought out the colors in my Convict.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice lookin tank you got there. Btw, you got the sex's of the Con's right.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice fish... I like the placement of rocks.. I got that same plastic wood piece in my tank.

Looks like you got some good filtration in there aswell


----------



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr. fish said:


> Nice fish... I like the placement of rocks.. I got that same plastic wood piece in my tank.
> 
> Looks like you got some good filtration in there aswell


Thanks. I am using 2 x Emperor 400's.. It is like a mini river in there with all the water flow


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I bet lol

But thats good to always have lots of filtration... unless its a planted tank


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

Cutre fishies! 
Lovely big tank, aswell.


----------

